# Dipping driftwood?



## mellotune (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm waiting on this to come in the mail, but I was wondering how I would go about preparing it for my tank. I'm doing an alum dip on my other plants, but I'm afraid of it soaking into the wood and hurting my fish. Does anyone have some insight for me? Should I just QT it for two weeks in tap water? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

mellotune said:


> Hi everyone! I'm waiting on this to come in the mail, but I was wondering how I would go about preparing it for my tank. I'm doing an alum dip on my other plants, but I'm afraid of it soaking into the wood and hurting my fish. Does anyone have some insight for me? Should I just QT it for two weeks in tap water? Any help is appreciated!



Just soak it in a tub of water for a week or two until it sinks on its own. Change the water every day or 2 as it will leach tannins into the water so its good to refresh it.


----------



## mellotune (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm thinking that because it's already planted that it's already waterlogged. It has anubias attached to it.


----------



## mellotune (Apr 22, 2012)

To clarify, I'm trying to prevent snails and baddies from getting into my tank.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been reading about everyone soaking the driftwood till it stops leaching tannins but putting oak leaves and ial in tanks for the tannins. Are they different or is it just to help keep the water clearer that you would soak the driftwood?


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

It would be a good idea to QT it to make sure you do have all the baddies off.


----------

